# Braided line for Trout = OK?



## Yervand (Oct 17, 2009)

1. Is it ok to use 8 pound test braided line for Trout? I've heard that when Trout starts to fight it can rip a hook out of it when using Braided line because there is no stretch

2. If it is ok to use Braided line, should I use a florescent leader so that Trout doesn't see the line?



I am fishing small trout in (approximately 10 inches long) rivers using all kinds of hard/soft lures and baits.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive never had a problem with trout and braid.. id say go for it

make sure and use at least 3 ft or so of small flourocarbon line too


----------



## Yervand (Oct 17, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (11/12/2009)*make sure and use at least 3 ft or so of small flourocarbon line too


Thanks for your reply. How small is small?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldnt even bother with a leader, not for small rainbow trout or whatever you are catching. Braid should do fine, just fine you a knot you like that will hold and you will be good to go.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

a loose drag will prevent pulling hook, but yes it does happen.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

The equipment has a buch to do with it also. I use a light weight rod so that the set has more flex and I don't pull it out of the trout's mouth. Otherwise, the braid has been really good, especially for the long casts on spooky fish. Check your drag like someone else said.

CHris


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Splittine (11/12/2009)*I wouldnt even bother with a leader, not for small rainbow trout or whatever you are catching. Braid should do fine, just fine you a knot you like that will hold and you will be good to go.


i say use a piece of flourocabron especially if the water is clear because of the high visibility braid has


----------



## Yervand (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, I am thinking of that. Maybe other fish wouldn't care. Trout is known for being picky and careful. I am not a good fisherman, I am a beginner, but that's what I read on them.



What size flouro line should if I am using 8 pound test braid line. Should I use the same test pound or should I choose something thinner?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends on where you are fishing in my opinion. Open water I'd go 12 to 15 around docs or rocks maybe 20. I use a blood knot, but it's hard to tie a night or in the wind for me. Any one got any suggests on a line to line eaiser to tie.


----------



## BLUE RUNNER (Aug 11, 2009)

I use 20# braid and connect 5' of 12# flourocarbon to it - this keeps the the braid to mono knot intact and usually breaks off at the lure if you get hung up. Have never had any problems with trout, redfish ao even big jacks with this setup.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *chasintales (11/12/2009)*The equipment has a buch to do with it also. I use a light weight rod so that the set has more flex and I don't pull it out of the trout's mouth. Otherwise, the braid has been really good, especially for the long casts on spooky fish. Check your drag like someone else said.
> 
> CHris


I agree......the rod you use (in my opinion) makes a huge difference. The stiffer the rod the more likely you will rip the hook out...but that's just my opinion.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

guys hes catching river trout not specs and whites

i would use maybe 6 or 8lb flouro


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (11/13/2009)*guys hes catching river trout not specs and whites
> 
> i would use maybe 6 or 8lb flouro




In that case 8lb may be overkill for 10" fish. If you really want to use braid, I would suggest trying Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi-Braid in 6lb test and still use a flouro leader.


----------



## Yervand (Oct 17, 2009)

> In that case 8lb may be overkill for 10" fish. If you really want to use braid, I would suggest trying Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi-Braid in 6lb test and still use a flouro leader.


I am using Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi-Braid in 8lb. I couldn't find it smaller, but I think it is ok if one day I will catch something bigger. I have no idea what is in there when I fish, so I go to a place with larger fish it would be useful. The rod and reel is 8 lb too.



So should I be using a floro leader that is less in lb testing or larger? Different people give different answers =/ What lb test should I use on floro and what should be it's length? I am using lures, but sometimes using baits too.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well with such small fish there is no need for any leader over 6 or 8lb


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I,m not much of a River Fisherman But, if you are Going for rainbows & Browns, 8lb Braid Is Fine, But I would Use a shock leader 8-10lb, maybe Smaller,Just Telling You What Some Guy's told me from up North that Fish The Rivers and Streams For Trout ,


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Power pro makes a 5lb braid. I bet you could throw a cernal of corn 100yds with that.


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

Power pro braid is the only line i use and i never have a problem with it. Make sure you rinse down your line with fresh water after every trip and check your line for burrs and frays. And flurocarbon is a must. Trout have nice little teeth that love to tear the line. Mono leaders have a tendancy to pull loose. 18' is all i use for small trout and flounder. Good luck and have fun!


----------

